# Rahmengröße Cube



## lobi (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute!! Ist mein Cube Ltd3 mit der Rahmengröße 20 für mich richtig??? Vorher hatte ich 18 ausgerechnet.Der Händler hatte aber nur noch 20.!!Größe:1,78 Schrittlänge 84???Fährt sich eigendlich ganz gut!!Bin nach lesen in dem Forum ein wenig unsicher geworden.(nach dem Kauf).Danke im vorraus Gruß lobi!


----------



## lobi (19. Juni 2005)

Danke erst einmal.Teste nachher ausgiebig!Wenn ich über dem Oberrohr stehe passen ja noch 2-3 Finger(wenn nicht noch mehr)da zwischen.Zu meinem gestohlen Scott, wollte ich eine nicht so stark gestreckte Fahrweise.Da liege ich mit einem etwas größeren Rahmen doch schon richtig?Den Sattel muß ich ganz schön rausschrauben,damit die Höhe(Angaben Bikezeitschriften) paßt.Klar wollte der Händler das Bike loswerden,ich war aber hier im Norden froh,überhaupt noch eins zu bekommen.Stimmt das eigendlich(Händlerangabe) das Cube auch nicht mehr liefern kann?Bei Canyon war es jedenfalls so.War ser enttäuscht!!Und nun auch noch ein zu großes Cube???Nach gestohlenem Scott!!Nicht meine Saison!!    Auf alle Fälle habe ich ja dieses Forum endeckt,und werde wohl noch mehr biken als vorher.Einen schönen Bike-Sonntag an alle,und freue mich auf antworten.Gruß lobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholi (19. Juni 2005)

Hey lobi!

Mir scheint irgendwie, daß du dich etwas überstürzt hast mit dem Kauf deines Ltd3. Will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber bei den Sachen die du hier postest würde ich an deiner Stelle überlegen das Bike zurückzugeben und mir eventuell ein Reaction holen. Das Reaction ist z.B. deutlich leichter, leider auch 400 teurer! Ich will mir auch ein Reaction holen. Seitdem ich das Teil gefahren bin wollte ich vom Ltd3 nix mehr wissen.

Also ehe du nachher unzufrieden bist, überlegs dir mal.

Gruß 

Scholi


----------



## lobi (26. Juni 2005)

Mit der Rückgabe(LTd 3)und der Neuanschaffung des Reaction hast du gar nicht so unrecht.Habe  aber eine andere Idee,und brauche dazu vieleicht mal Hilfe.Würde mir über Winter einfach ein neues Cube aufbauen.Gibt es denn die Rahmen als Auslauf-Modell?Wenn ja,wo am günstigsten?Welchen Rahmen+Gabel würdet ihr nehmen?Was sollte ich von meinem Ltd 3 denn noch tauschen?Viele Fragen,hoffe auf antworten.Ich weiß natürlich das dies nicht die billigste Variante ist,aber man kann sich alles so nach und nach zusammenkaufen,und fährt trotzdem schon mal wieder Bike.Danke im vorraus und Gruß aus dem Norden lobi


----------



## Dentabiker (30. Juni 2005)

Servus lobi,

mitentscheidend ist vor allem die Oberrohrlänge, und die beträgt
bei den 18" LTD Modellen von Cube  nur 555mm.
Bei einer Schrittlänge von 84cm und einer Steuerrohrlänge des Bikes
von 120mm hättest Du eine ziemliche Sattelüberhöhung.
Ausserdem wäre dann ein recht langer Vorbau erforderlich, um 
nicht zu gedrungen zu sitzen.
Ich bin 1,79cm groß, Schrittlänge 83,5 cm und habe beide Größen
gefahren.
Ich fand den 20" Rahmen (Oberrohrlänge 580mm) mit100mm Vorbau für mich ideal.
Ich glaube wenn Du dich auf dem Teil "wohlfühlst" passt`s auch.

Viele Grüße
dentabiker


----------



## lobi (1. Juli 2005)

Dank! Hört sich ganz gut an.Habe wohl auch bei der Schrittlänge vielleicht falsch gemessen.Komme jetzt auf fast 87 cm.Nochmal meine frage:Was für eine bessere Gabel würdet ihr für das LTD 3 nachschissen?Gibt es die Cube Rahmen+Gabel im Winter als Auslaufmodell,und wo am güntigsten? Gruß lobi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Juli 2005)

> Es sollten min. 2-3 Finger breit zwischen Oberrohr und heiligen DingDong passen



2 bis drei? ich wuerd mal ne handbreit sagen, man weiss ja nie, ob mal der eine fuss vielleicht in nem loch landet, oder sowas.


----------



## Dentabiker (1. Juli 2005)

Servus lobi,

schau mal bei www.multicycle.de nach.

Der Curtis Element HT Element Rahmen entspricht m.E.
den Cube LTD. Rahmen.
Die gleiche Geometrie  haben sie auf jeden Fall.

Das Rahmen-Set mit Ritchey Steuersatz Integrated und der
RS Duke SL PopLock gibt es dort ab 310.-.

Gruß 
dentabiker


----------



## Joker (7. Juli 2005)

lobi schrieb:
			
		

> Dank! Hört sich ganz gut an.Habe wohl auch bei der Schrittlänge vielleicht falsch gemessen.Komme jetzt auf fast 87 cm.Nochmal meine frage:Was für eine bessere Gabel würdet ihr für das LTD 3 nachschissen?Gibt es die Cube Rahmen+Gabel im Winter als Auslaufmodell,und wo am güntigsten? Gruß lobi



falls du noch nach nem günstigen cube suchst bei bike-discount
http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1493370794
 gibts noch das LTD 5 modell 2004 für 1099,- statt 1499,- mit ner manitou black super mit RTWD und ansonsten guter Ausstattung


----------



## andy080363 (7. Juli 2005)

Hey,
bei H+S in Bonn wurden vor 8 Wochen Cube-Rahmen für 49,00 verkauft.
Die Rahmen hatten leichte Kratzer, auf dem Rahmen den ich gekauft habe sieht man nichts.Habe das Rad selber aufgebaut!
Mußte mal Nachfragen wann der nächste Verkauf ist!

Gruß andy


----------



## lobi (7. Juli 2005)

Wurden auch die sehr guten Rahmen günstig verkauft?gruß lobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy080363 (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
heute neu bei H+S!!
Es werden wieder MTB-Rahmen verkauft für 59,00
Was soll das heißen wurden auch gute Rahmen verkauft, der Rahmen is supi.
Ich würde sagen es kommt auch auf die Ausstattung an.
Mußte mal schauen
www.bike-discount.de

Gruß Andy


----------



## lobi (8. Juli 2005)

Kann auf der Web. nichts finden.Gruß lobi


----------



## andy080363 (11. Juli 2005)

Hey,
einfach
Angebot des Jahres anklicken und siehe da es geht doch!!

Gruß andy


----------



## norman68 (11. Juli 2005)

andy080363 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> einfach
> Angebot des Jahres anklicken und siehe da es geht doch!!
> 
> Gruß andy




Hallo

aber laut der Seite und auch auf Email auskunft gibts das Angebot nur für den Ladenverkauf und nicht für den Versand.

Ciao Norman


----------

